

Setting up my perfect dev environment on OSX 10.9 using Chef / Kitchenplan - roderikvdv
http://vanderveer.be/setting-up-my-perfect-dev-environment-on-osx-10-9-using-chef-kitchenplan/

======
deckiedan
Looks pretty cool. One question, why install local LAMP stack, and not use
virtual machines?

If Vagrant is too much effort & hassle, why not have a reasonably basic CentOS
(or whatever your main servers are) image on a network share which your devs
can clone and mess up to their hearts content?

I used to use the local stuff, which in the end included a whole macports
system, but since switching to virtual machines, I'd never want to go back...

~~~
roderikvdv
Mostly speed, we have full chef cookbooks for our servers and vm's but
developing on native ssd's is just faster.

------
koencolen
This saved my day! Very helpful thanks!

------
instanthero
thanks, faster setup than boxen!

------
krispypen
sweet!

